# Short coupled?



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Just had a critique pop up for a show back in May (hooray!), and a lot of the Setters have 'short coupled' listed as an attribute. Does anyone know what this might refer to? He also suggests that Henry was 'a shade upright in upper arm' - again, any ideas? Sometimes technical critiques are a bit beyond me!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

No idea but know what you mean!

Picked up two Dogworld's today and reading the critiques it's like you need a dictionary!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pezant said:


> Just had a critique pop up for a show back in May (hooray!), and a lot of the Setters have 'short coupled' listed as an attribute. Does anyone know what this might refer to? He also suggests that Henry was 'a shade upright in upper arm' - again, any ideas? Sometimes technical critiques are a bit beyond me!


Short Coupled Short distance between last rib and the beginning of the hindquarters.

Breed standard:-
Body
Moderate length, back short and level with good round widely sprung ribs and deep in back ribs, i.e. well ribbed up.

Upper Arm The foreleg between the shoulder and elbow joints.

Foreleg Front leg from elbow to foot.

Breed standard:-
Forequarters

Shoulders well set back or oblique, chest deep in brisket, very good depth and width between shoulder blades, forearms straight and very muscular with rounded bone, elbows well let down close to body, pasterns short, strong, round and straight.

Full Kennel Club Glossary to Canine Terms may be handy for future ref.
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/82/glossaryofterms.pdf

Im assuming English setter?
Full breed standard

The Kennel Club


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Short Coupled Short distance between last rib and the beginning of the hindquarters.
> 
> Breed standard:-
> Body
> ...


Very helpful, not seen this PDF before


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Kicksforkills said:


> No idea but know what you mean!
> 
> Picked up two Dogworld's today and reading the critiques it's like you need a dictionary!


Your wish is my command!

How about this for a dictionary?

Canine Terms, Dog Words, Dog Terms


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> How about this for a dictionary?
> 
> Canine Terms, Dog Words, Dog Terms


Thanks! While you're granting my wishes...

A tall dark stranger with lots of money and a kind heart who falls head over heels in love with me who loves animals?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Kicksforkills said:


> Thanks! While you're granting my wishes...
> 
> A tall dark stranger with lots of money and a kind heart who falls head over heels in love with me who loves animals?


Damn - just ran out of fairy dust for my magic wand


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Just as well -forgot to say what age!


----------

